# Cheap Poling Platform



## sparrfish (May 14, 2007)

do any of yall know where i can get a cheap poling platform or where i can get a poling platform fabricated at. i saw plans for a poling platform and with materials and fabrication costs it cost around 150 i would like to get something around that price if possible: just a simple poling platform


----------



## sammytx (Jun 17, 2004)

you might check out www.foursonsmarine.com. I know that they have some used and/or surplus platforms. I got a surplus birdsall leaning post from them a couple of years ago for less than 300. THey might have something in that ballpark. The shipping wasn't too bad to Houston either - but for that price point the platform would have to pretty pretty inexpensive to justify the shipping cost.
good luck.
-sammy


----------



## Capt. Greg Brewer (Jun 7, 2007)

I was watching the FLW Redfish tour this weekend and saw one team using a 6 foot extention ladder on the front of the boat for a platform. I was really inpressed that he was able to hook a couple of reds from the top of the ladder and climb down without breaking a leg or loosing his fish . I sure that's not what you had in mind. I may wind up making me one soon.


----------



## CalhounFishing (Jan 17, 2006)

I doubt you will find a poling platform custom made for your boat for a 150.00. I just had one made for my 23' mowdy at tops n towers and the material alone probly cost over 300.00.


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

I don' t know why you could put a mild steel one together really cheap out of tubing, then powder coat or paint it. Probably under $100 for most of it. Other then that I'd say if you can get some flanges then drilling and pop riviting aluminum could work as well. It's all in the braceing and tolerances. If you can keep paint on it, the metal one could work very well.


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

the powder coat alone will run you about 75 bucks.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Difference is weight....


----------



## Fishwish (Aug 3, 2004)

I have a nice poling platform and Stiffy pole that I took off my Pathfinder. It was made by Specialty Aluminum Works in Victoria. You can steal it for $250.


----------



## Skinny Water (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey Sparrfish... what kind of boat are you mounting it on?


----------



## sparrfish (May 14, 2007)

im mounting it on a 17 ft Aluminum Deep and Wide Jon Boat(sparrfish here)


----------



## DuckDigler (Jan 3, 2008)

I wouldn't use a ladder. I saw that FLW where those dudes were using the ladder to sight fish. Did you see the weigh in? The guy on the ladder had mud on his right side and shoulder from where he fell. Not a good idea!!!


----------



## TroutAle87 (Dec 8, 2011)

Fishwish said:


> I have a nice poling platform and Stiffy pole that I took off my Pathfinder. It was made by Specialty Aluminum Works in Victoria. You can steal it for $250.


DO you still have that platform for sale??? i need itt. not want it...neeed it. lol


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

He may have sold after 4 years

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TroutAle87 (Dec 8, 2011)

ya i didn't even bother looking at the date...oopps


----------

